# Usa's Aaa Credit Rating Is Officially Gone..



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how the worlds markets will respond Sunday night and Monday Morning.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, seen that coming for awhile. I am very upset with the government. Credit has a place if used with brains, but the more you owe the less you have to spend. The interest will eat your lunch! The government act like a spoiled child spending there parents money. -- Tex


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Yea, well it's no doubt!!!! With most of middle class Americans having a similar rating it's just a domino effect after that.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

My investments are in tangible long term useful american made (except my Dankung toucan) products to keep the market moving but I don't think that I'll be investing in IRAs, CD, or savings bonds any time in the future.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> My investments are in tangible long term useful american made (except my Dankung toucan) products to keep the market moving but I don't think that I'll be investing in IRAs, CD, or savings bonds any time in the future.


Colt and Smith&wesson make great tangible products, more useful than the gold standard!


----------

